# Sheds



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone found some sheds yet? If so can we see some pics?!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Think I'll be out this weekend for a quasi- snowgoose/shed hunt. Will be nice to just get out of town for a bit. Hopefully I'm lucky in at least one of those ventures :beer:


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Did some turkey scouting/shed hunting this past Sunday. Beautiful day but no sheds were found. Snow may have been a bit too deep yet. I'm guessing that will have changed by this weekend.


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

Heres a few from this weekend. I have found about 6 more, one of which was a matched set for the big 4 point. These were all found in the farmyard. The deer wintered there because there was some corn spillage from when we emptied our corn bags.


----------

